# Cool License Plates



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Just wondering what cool license plates people have seen on vehicles, in reference to retrievers. Looking for ideas for personalized plates for my new truck. Can use 7 spaces for length of plates.

Mark

CO LABS
MARK IT
FETCH 1
HUNTIN 1
H2ODOGS


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know where it ranks on the "cool" scale, but mine is:

DOG2LNE

M


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

In Texas on a DU plate, we get 5 letters and I have "BAACK". I really wanted "GOLDN", but it was taken.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I've got BLKLABS on my truck and TRAINOR on my dog trailer. Can't tell you how many people have told me that I've spelled 'trainer' wrong....until I explain that its my last name. 

Vicky


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

NO HERE


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

My plate would be called out quite a bit with that one Matt............LOL

Mark


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

Ive got DUK DG on my truck

I tried to get WTR DOG in Va but it was taken. Might not be in Co.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

My current plate is

* FT LABS*


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I have WTRDOG, H2ODOG was taken


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

BLKDAWGS on the truck..............

VVLABS on the dawg trailer................


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Thought about

SITMSIT

or just

SIT


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

H20DAWG


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

The coolest bar none was the ones that Mary Howley had.

2XNFC and then 3XNFC 8) 

Runner up would be Jim & Judy Powers 2XNAFC 8)
________
Yamaha Vino 125 specifications


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

How about 

DEDBIRD


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I wanted
CHTNBCH
but Kennel Boy said no. :lol:


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> I wanted
> CHTNBCH
> but Kennel Boy said no. :lol:


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

mine say HNT LABS

David Jansma


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

DuBose plates: NFC NAFC - could be NFC 3XNAFC Now that's pretty cool

Our plates...... DUAL CH


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Mitch, your plates are the coolest--something to aspire to (in my dreams).

VA DMV web site lets you play around to see how your choice would look, and if it's available. No possible combination of retriever was left so I got the plate that says Friend of the Chesapeake and the letters BAY RTR. The plate has a picture of a crab on it which is fitting for me and my crabby dogs.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

AU CHMH

Not as cool as Mitch Patterson's, but close.  Kinda.

JS


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I requested "JH" .... original riiiggghhhtttt!
It came in as "JH 05" .... not to original! :lol: 

Proud of my JH regards,
Arturo


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Well the 3XNFC or 3XNAFC are the ultimate, but the best I've personally seen on a vehicle was 06SRSCH...obviously that one belongs to Mike Pierce.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine is: TRK4LAB


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

or

YLCHTNPOSGETINHERENOW


Might have to have 3 plates for that.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Knew a lady who referred to herself as Mother to her Flat-Coated Retrievers. She wanted to get MTHR FCR on her plates but it was denied by the state... Can't imagine WHY?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> a crab on it which is fitting for me and my crabby dogs.


Glad you clarified. :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

My 5 space DU plate has..........

N2DUX


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

After reading Mitch's post, I was thinking:

WANABE

Although I kind of like

MONIBRD or DBBACK


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The plate on my Jeep is BLKLABZ and on the trailer is BLKLABS.

Andy


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

My truck is GRND CBR and the trailer is HNTMUP

Carol


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

R 2 LABZ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I managed to snag LAB RYDE for my truck.


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

YLRDOGS


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

We can only use 6 characters.
H20K9S


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

Sherri you cant forget about our bud Steve's truck tag :wink: 
GETALAB I also like my neighbors KENLUP


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

I can tell you some that ARE taken in Colorado, since I've seen them at varipous tests and trials. Should probably also qualify it by saying, they WERE taken at one time.

GUNSUP
WETDOG
WETDAWG
H2ODAWG
HEY HEY
HUP HUP
HNY BNY (not positive this was for a dog. Coulda been on the Goosers wagon) :lol: :lol: 

Mine still sez: BULL Always will. And, yes, I still get dudes asking me..."What does the back plate say?" :roll: 

UB

PS..Now that the search functions are again working, you can find a couple other threads of these in the archives.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

On the truck, WTRDOG, on the dog trailer H2O K9


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

FOWLDOG on the truck, some neat ones mentioned, Mary Howleys is the best though.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

A friend has the Wildlife Conservation plate that has a duck on it, next to the duck it say TAKEM.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Great ideas for plates! We have on our two trucks "NFTCH" and "NAFTCH". If there is ever another National champion out of Alberta, we've got the plates spoken for  

What would anyone suggest for a "horse" theme?

Sharon


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> What would anyone suggest for a "horse" theme?


that's easy....GITTYUP or WHOA


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

EdA said:


> Sharon van der Lee said:
> 
> 
> > What would anyone suggest for a "horse" theme?
> ...



That's pretty darned benevolent, Ed. I'da thought you'd have suggested something more along the lines of Pegasus...with lots of dollar-sign tattoos. hehhehhehheh 

UB..I recall his terminology included "revenue negative venture". :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*labs*

*My wife's SUV is SFKLABS and mine is HOMBURG  

I like No here
luv2hnt
nocheat
2daline
dukhntr
dukdawg
one i saw the other day...not dog related 2cool4u

Aaron*


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

For Chessie and Golden people

H30K9S

Carol


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Cleo has GP LAB on her Passant wagon and I have GP LABS on my pickup! Bill Watson, Gator Point Kennel
________
VAPORIZERS


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Several years back I remember one with LAB CAB on the back of a van. Bill
________
LIVE SEX WEBSHOWS


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

stabn cabn----- on the back of a hoopty van with shaggy dice on the rear view mirror


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Mine says "WETDOG"

Spring is here !

Steve


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Hamel said:


> Spring is here !
> 
> Steve


Then how come it is snowing outside????????? :evil: 

Andy


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

When I started in this sport someone told me never use a name that your dog may not live up to. License plates are different but the idea would still apply before the fact. 

I have used SODAK (my home state) for a long time. It is amazing the nice people that come up & visit with you because you share something in common. I did have a person ask me if that was a brand of beer.

What amazes me with all this brainpower floating around the dog circuit that someone hasn't thought of something clever to use with AU, the designation for the element gold.

Marvin Sundstrom


----------



## ford (Apr 6, 2006)

This has nothing to do with retrievers but it was really funny. A white bronco in Sioux Falls SD the had NOT OJ


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*plate*

LTS HUNT


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine says 

CH UD MH


T. Mac


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I lobbied hard for 
"bite me" 

I then fought hard for it to be my vanity phone number. 
Then I remembered I'm surrounded by the pc mentality.
Vanity plates are funny because the only people who know what they mean are the ones driving the vehicle.


----------



## roger (May 5, 2004)

RU4HRC2


----------



## Alan Luthy (Nov 26, 2005)

My truck: GO FETCH
My wife's truck: CBR TRUK
Our dog trailer: DOG TRLR


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your ideas, and there are some interesting minds out there. One I came up with is LABLIMO, as the new truck is a 4dr long box and it way looonnnnggggg.

Mark


----------



## SMS (May 26, 2005)

My first was SHODAWG - confirmation days, now it's OUTPLAYN, that's what my boss always said I was doing in the afternoons when I'd leave early to go train.
Shelley


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

"Vanity" Plate on Front Only of course....










Help with installation...


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Old School Labs said:


> Thank you everyone for your ideas, and there are some interesting minds out there. One I came up with is LABLIMO, as the new truck is a 4dr long box and it way looonnnnggggg.
> 
> Mark


already gone in CO - Sara tried to get that and LAB CAB for her rig, but no dice...


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

my buddies plates here in IL --

GN HNTN

3 RETRVE
________
Hash honey oil


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

K9 KAB

LAB KAB

CAB 4 LAB

K9 LIMO

BAAAACK


----------



## AQUADOG (Sep 15, 2004)

I have tried for years to get this one here in Washington; it is on an old Volvo that has not been re-registered for a couple of years

LAB LIMO

But would go for AQUADOG


----------



## Dan&amp;Guinness (Jun 6, 2006)

mine says DOGTRUK

but I have seen LABCAB and liked that one too. 

Someone I know has FETCH


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

How about:

TKALINE or

TAKEALN


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

msdaisey said:


> I wanted
> CHTNBCH
> but Kennel Boy said no. :lol:


I think my ex-wife has that one.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Just guess what mine is..........


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*plates*

I have RETRVN and a friend of mine has UZALAB


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Some of my favorites:




























And one I didn't get a pic of - NFC SAM

Wishin' I had something good to put on a license plate regards,
Latisha


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

SGCIOUS (had to leave out the A's). HPW


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

Today I saw a station wagon with the license plate NO DOGS

I wonder what the issue was???


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Troy B said:


> FOWLDOG on the truck, some neat ones mentioned, Mary Howleys is the best though.


That's my plate too.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

itilii said:


> that someone hasn't thought of something clever to use with AU, the designation for the element gold.


I had a navy blue on gold bumper sticker on my 1964 El Camino 

AUH2O...........

Senator Barry Goldwater for President

I had the original FETCH on my '71 Chevy Blazer.........those WERE the good old days 8)

our dog truck plate was TRUMRC



ChrisRobt said:


> Today I saw a station wagon with the license plate NO DOGS???


the wife of one of my dog friends bought a new Chrysler 20 years ago and she had NODOGS for her license plate


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Welcome to Oregon, home of road rage...










/Paul


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I had a navy blue on gold on my 1964 El Camino


I learned to drive stick on a turquoise 1964 El Camino owned by my first heart throb.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I learned to drive stick on a turquoise 1964 El Camino owned by my first heart throb.


Oh man, where can your mind take that post...











/Paul


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

OK, I'm not getting that but I get this, although it never happened to me.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> > I had a navy blue on gold on my 1964 El Camino
> 
> 
> I learned to drive stick on a turquoise 1964 El Camino owned by my first heart throb.


High School graduation present, new 1964 El Camino, navy blue metallic with tan interior, 3 speed manual shift on the column, 283 ci V8, $2800 tax title and license, then I had my horse trailer painted to match 8)


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> High School graduation present, new 1964 El Camino, navy blue metallic with tan interior, 3 speed manual shift on the column, 283 ci V8, $2800 tax title and license, then I had my horse trailer painted to match


Pretty cool-he had horses too-still love to drive stick :wink:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> -still love to drive stick :wink:


that 283 was a great engine, 18-20 mpg, plenty of get-up-and go 8)


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

I saw Justin Tackett's truck once at a NFRA test he was judging. I think it said WTRDOG or YELLA on it. Can't remember which.

Best one I have seen is a New Yellow VW Bug. "SHRTBUS"


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

*plates*

How about LAB CAB for your veh.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: plates*



John Suits said:


> How about LAB CAB for your veh.


As last seen on an F-150 owned by Northrup Larson near Kansas City.


John


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Here's one I loved...came out during the Ebonics era.

I B HUNTN

UB


----------



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

Someone I know has "2004NDC". I'll bet you will never guess who owns that truck. :lol: 

Hunter


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

My truck plate says.....


H2OFOLR

The name of my duck boat is.....

LiL' DESTROYER :wink:


----------



## cbretvr (Jan 21, 2006)

I have CBRETVR on my truck.... I can have my chessie with me and some people still ask what it stands for....


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

That wouldn't be Dan & Missy Heard's vehicle would it Ksubigbuck?


----------



## Okieh2odog (Jul 21, 2006)

achiro said:


> I have WTRDOG, H2ODOG was taken


Oklahoma Ducks Unlimited Tag:

*H20DOG*

Sorry guy, had it for about 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

I saw this one in Wisconsin...CNEDUX.

Only wish I would have thought of it first!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine says DEDEYE of course.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

GP LABS and GP LAB for two Gator Point vehicles (Plus one disabled tag. Bill
________
WASHINGTON MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, it would be cool to have that one..................


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Ken Neil & Brenda Little's dog truck has their Florida tag on it that has NFC-NAFC. Too bad there wasn't enough room for '07 NFC-NAFC....


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got Lab 3..cause 1 & 2 were gone but thats ok I've got 3 dogs.. My numberplate surround also says Get a real dog...get a Labrador


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

I "borrowed" this Florida tag from a friend in Ohio......CURLY K9....Now guess what kind of retriever I have! :?:


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Jennih40 said:


> I "borrowed" this Florida tag from a friend in Ohio......CURLY K9....Now guess what kind of retriever I have! :?:


A Flatcoat...:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jennih40 said:


> I "borrowed" this Florida tag from a friend in Ohio......CURLY K9....Now guess what kind of retriever I have! :?:


 A Poodle??


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

7 letters here in Ohio.
Was lucky enough to get

DUCKDOG


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

My neighbor has Maryland plate HNTNDOG
My brother had UNPOOR on his H1 hummer but he got his tires slashed to many times so he changed it. 

Vicky I didnt know we could get vanity playtes on trailers. 

I think I want to get MUDSHRK on my boat trailer.
________
MARIJUANA STRAIN INDEX


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

I have NTHERED (in the red) on my red F350 w/ chassis mount. Refers to the truck, the Golden retrievers and yes, my finances!
________
Penny Stock Picks


----------



## DucterJim (Mar 17, 2007)

TAKEM on my Motor Home


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

GOTOPL$$ on my '63 Cadillac ElDorado Convertable. And before you ask, I had to use the $ as SS was already taken.

"Fun, Fun, Fun . . . 'til Daddy takes the T-bird away!"


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

If you guessed flat or Poodle, you are wrong! My Curly K9 is a Curly Coated Retriever. ;-)


----------



## Dog Pro (Apr 9, 2008)

My plate is...........GUN DGS


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

WTRDOGS For The Dog Truck


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine is CH CCR JH. Now I OWN at CH CCR MH, but I didn't actually put the title on him. Until I do, I'm not changing my plate. 

Jollycurl Curly-Coated Retrievers
working retrievers since 1979


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd like to have one that reads
CHCSR1 

or

CBRDOG

or 

SKYVEW

but am too cheap to get one..LOL


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine is "BACK". People think that I'm either a Chiropractor, a Proctologist, or just a guy who likes BOOTY. Come to think of it...


----------



## OhStacy (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine is 4SKYMARK (for SkyMark Kennels), not very original but a friend of mine has IFITFLYS which I love...


----------

